# Body shop in Hudson Valley NY area



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm looking for a recommendation for a body shop in the Hudson Valley NY area or northern NJ. My 1971 LeMans needs a new paint job and body work to address some rust. I welcome any positive referral (or negative for that matter). 

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi backinhs - I have used Eagle Auto body in Middletown NY, they do nice work. They repainted my engine compartment and hood underside on my 1967 GTO and I would use them again. 

I also used Netcong Auto Restorations in NJ and they were good as well, but not sure I would use them again. You need to do your research and get the estimate in writing, if I could do it again I would have taken the paint off my car to save some $$ and then sent it out for body work.

Check the BBB and remember sometimes shop owners change the name of their shop to avoid prior complaints. You can PM me for the name of a local shop to avoid at all costs.


Best of luck


----------



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Tony. PM sent.


----------

